# front diff oil



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

front diff actuator is jumping in and out when I am in 4wd, gonna open it up and check it out, now if I pull it out I will probably need fresh oil right (what kind is it?) and how do I check it, been looking around for info on how too check it and cant seem to stumble across anything, any links/info appreciated


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

*oil in front dif*

there is a plug on left side of the diff if you are standing in front of the bike, for the oil that goes in the front it calls for 10w40 motor oil. i use the same brand that i run in the motor. the drain plug is on the bottom of the diff


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

gotta drain it too pull the actuator tho?


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

Most of the time, when you start to have problems with the actuator like that, the oil in the front diff is milked. There is a large plug like he said^^^, and a drain at the bottom. Drain it out and if it's milked, just fill it back up and ride it around a minute, and drain. Do this a few times to clean it out. You will need to drain it to pull the actuator. It doesn't use much though, and it's regular motor oil for the front. If you do pull it, be careful putting it back in. The puck on the end has to fit in the groove in the collar or the actuator housing will break when you tighten it.


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

alright cool thanks guys


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

Chalk one up too big foreman poped the fill cap off and it's whitish green, not good. Guess i should change it. Lol hopefully this fixes it


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

might have to drain ita couple of times and also put seafoam or marvel mystery oil in it to cut some of the milk out if it ..drain ,ride around ..drain, ride around ..till it comes out clean.then ur good.for a while anyways. might wanna check it after each ride, especially if your in the water with it..i have to do mine about every other time i ride


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I use diesel to flush mine out with.... normally I drain it, fill with diesel and make one slow lap around the yard, drain it again, and usually ready for fresh oil after that. If you have a milked diff it CAN cause it to kick in and out of 4wd. Mine does it...in fact it did it in the middle of the highline at Mud Stock last night... went back to the truck to change my rear engine seal and went ahead and threw new oil in the front diff while we were up at the truck.... no more probs after that. Meangreen360 has told me before that his does it also...so I dont really think its an uncommon thing for a brute.


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

It's the seals in the diffs. It will do the same thing to your motor when those seals leak. That's why I'm very careful and change the 20 dollar seals often to save my 3,000 dollar motor....


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

one of your seals are leaking. I usually change mine diff fluid every 2 rides. It always needs it. just make sure you swap out that allen screw drain plugs with a hex head bolt. it will save you a BIG headache.


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

Has anybody had to change out there rear diff oil. Mine has looked ok ever since I bought it. Only thing I had to do was fill her up


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

The rear usually stays cleaner than the front. I usually at least check it while I'm doing the other maint. Keep in mind, the front uses regular motor oil. The rear uses wet brake oil. They don't use the same thing. Drtj is right on the bolts. Take the allens out before they strip out and get some bolts in there instead. One day, you will be cussing and fighting those allens....


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

x3 on the allen bolts... I got lucky and mine came with hex bolts from the factory...


----------



## jyarber (Oct 27, 2010)

How much oil does the front diff hold? Half a quart??


----------



## 09limebrute (Oct 26, 2009)

yeah.. im wanting to say the book says .47 quarts


----------



## jyarber (Oct 27, 2010)

Will it puke if u do half a quart?


----------



## No Plugs (Mar 1, 2010)

When you are full, it will overflow/puke out of the fill hole. Make sure to have a catch can or oil pan underneath it when you fill.


----------



## 06BRUTEFORCE (Jun 17, 2010)

The rear seal of my front diff is leaking, how hard is it to replace?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^pull the driveshaft out and pop the seal out.... driveshaft collapses into itself in the middle (just compress it and pull it out of the motor side, then slip out of the diff). Will most likely be easier to pull the driveshaft out if you take off one of the front tires. (right front I believe)


----------



## 06BRUTEFORCE (Jun 17, 2010)

I got a diagram of the front diff, looks like there is a few different seals around the drive shaft. They said I should take it apart and find out which seal is leaking and than i can order it.


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

It won't post a direct link, but click on this. Go to the brute force and click on front driveshaft in parts. It's going to be 92049d in that diagram 06Brute. http://www.dealercostparts.com/pages/parts/viewbybrand/9/Kawasaki.aspx


----------



## 06BRUTEFORCE (Jun 17, 2010)

So I got the seal and put it in, but I think I did it wrong. The outside of the seal has a fold in it that I can't get out. Any tips on how to fix it?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Somtimes with a about a .010 feeler guage with a slight arc to follow the shaft surface, you can dip it into oil then slide it in a good section between the shaft and wipe and rotate it around to the off-section and flip the wipe back where it needs to go. Go slow and use lots of lub. Be carefull you don't cut the seal. If the spring is still in place and the wipe isn't too far turned under...you might have it made.


----------



## 06BRUTEFORCE (Jun 17, 2010)

I'll try that tm, I figured a screw driver would probably cut it.


----------



## No Plugs (Mar 1, 2010)

Dont feel bad if you mess it up, it took me a few seals to get it right. You already have the driveshaft out, so try and pop the seal back out. Now, get the seal in, but only enough to hold it. From there, take a hammer, and slightly tap the whole way around.


----------

